# identify him ??



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

i was told at the lfs that he is a P but his tail is making me confused









u cant see his jaw in the pic so that may make it hard

he is scared of the camera lol so its har dto taka pic.. took me 20 mins to get this picture

Sin Bad
i named him sin bad heh

any way cna anyone tell from that pic if he is a p or something else?

please id like to know before i go buy him two buddy's

thanks


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

can't access the image :sad: ... next time this should also be in the piranha ID section


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The image is too small for me o tell anything.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

thats wut i was worried about. is that type of tail though part of the some p's?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, can´t see the pic!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely P. nattereri.


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

ya i found a local place that sells the same fish for 5 dollars cdn each. there much bigger then the one i have. these are about 1.5 inch's big as mine is under 1 inch

im pretty sure he is a p


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

looks like a rbp


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Definately juvi Pygocentrus Nattereri.


----------

